# Auto a control remoto con motores paso a paso, PIC y módulos RF



## tonga3 (Dic 18, 2011)

El proyecto consiste en un autito a control remoto, controlado con dos motores paso a paso extraídos de dos impresoras idénticas, tanto en el control remoto como en el autito se utilizan micros PIC16F628A y para la parte de control remoto se utilizan módulos RF, el modelo del emisor es: RT4 433,92 Mhz y del receptor es: RR3 433,92 Mhz, obviamente son compatibles entre ellos para comunicarse. Se utiliza la interfaz USART de los micros para la comunicación PIC-EMISOR y RECEPTOR-PIC

Bueno esto es a groso modo, adjunto una foto y les dejo dos link por si quieren ver los videos. 











Si alguien quiere más detalles o está interesado en alguna parte especifica no dude en preguntar. 

Saludos.


----------



## phavlo (Dic 18, 2011)

Muy bueno el aporte ! gracias por compartirlo en el foro !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 18, 2011)

hola soy su majestad el rey julien ¡¡¡
tonga y los esquemas ?que usas de driver para los motores?con cuanto voltaje se alimenta?


----------



## phavlo (Dic 19, 2011)

Recién vi la foto y el joystick de play, yo también meti mi emisor de RF en un joystick de esos y también perdí algunos botones, cuando pueda pasar las fotos del celu de mi novia las subo..
Acordate de postear los diagramas !
saludos


----------



## biker2k3 (Dic 19, 2011)

Exelente te quedo muy bueno y funciona muy bien, que alcance lograstes?

A mi me gustaria saber solamente que protocolo usas para enviar la informacion, seguro usas serial pero como envias los datos por ej de la velocidad que debe girar cada motor y eso, basicamente la linea del el serout


----------



## tonga3 (Dic 19, 2011)

Rey julien, el driver que use para los motores es el uln2803, son 7 darlington en el mismo integrado, y lo alimente con 12V. Use uno para cada motor porque calentaba un poco. 

Te dejo una imagen del diagrama.  

Saludo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2011)

muchas gracias tonga


----------



## tonga3 (Dic 19, 2011)

Biker, el protocolo es como vos decís, uso el USART del pic, con una velocidad de 3000 baudios. 

Desde el control lo único que mando es un código que le indica al auto cual es el botón que está apretado, desde el programa del auto se sabe cual es el estado del auto (si esta yendo para adelante, para atras, etc) y en base al botón apretado se actúa. 

Ej: Si aprieto el de frenar y estoy yendo para atrás, el auto irá mas rápido hacia atrás, pero si iba hacia adelante corresponde a frenar, no se si soy claro. 

Y el alcance que logré como máximo fue de unos 12 metros, pero eso ya depende de la antena. A mi con esos metros me sirve.. 

Abrazo


----------



## renatofim06 (Feb 18, 2012)

hola tonga3, mm soy nuevo en el foro pero siempre entro y busco mucha informacion en esta web, y a la vez encuentro mucho material ... , quisiera preguntarte si usas para pic en el emisor rf y para que lo usas?? , que yo sepa o lei que el pic lo podria colocar en el receptor rf .. , espero tu respuesta ya que quiero controlar igual que tu motores PaP con rf y quisiera un poco mas de info. para poder seguir avanzando.


----------



## tonga3 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hola renatofim06, tanto en el emisor como en el receptor use un pic, es decir, uno en el control remoto y otro en el auto... Para que use uno en el emisor? Porque dependiendo de que botón se aprieta el pic genera un código y lo saca por el puerto serie y este código es enviado por el emisor, posiblemente lo que vos leíste son el conjunto modulo rf- codificador, pero en ese caso no podes trabajar con códigos seriales sino directamente sobre los pulsadores. No se si soy claro.

Es decir, otra alternativa de hacer lo que yo hice (mas fácil) es usar los módulos rf con sus respectivos code y decode (HTD12 HTE12, sino me equivoco) y ahí si no te haría falta usar pic en el emisor. 

Saludos .


----------



## renatofim06 (Feb 19, 2012)

hola uuuf gracias por las respuesta en verdad , todo el dia la pase pensando en que me contestara , claro tambien lei y escuche que lo hacian con puerto serie ( al leer lo que me decia dije mm creo que no podre hacer lo que quiero..) pero segui leyendo y mas bien me saco un poco la duda, claro yo estoy usando los modulos  RF ASK TXR-434 y  ASK RXR‐434 y los CODE Y ENCODER HT12E y HT12D ( sin PIC ), he hice un carro a control remoto con simples pulsadores atras , adelante ...etc , todo eso con motor dc , pero mi duda es y lo quiero es controlar un motor PaP y creo que seria necesario hacerlo a traves del encoder y un pic en el receptor para asi poder controlar el angulo o paso del motor .. , nose si podrias ayudarme con la logica , no te pido el codigo mas bien una idea o el algoritmo para programar el pic para que este a traves de un pulsador del emisor mande al receptor y  pueda variar su velocidad el motor PaP, de antemano muchas gracias por la molestia de responderme..., y gracias por la respuesta anterior y  nose si seraia mucha molestita he visto que saben muuuucho de todo y me incentiva, no se si podrias darme los titulos de libros o tutoriales para poder leerlos.. y poder saber un poco de todos lo que ustedes saben..


----------



## geramex (Feb 19, 2012)

Hola, estoy comenzando un proyecto muy parecido pero no se mucho de motores paso a paso, tengo unos motores pap unipolares con 5 hilos, y antes de comenzar  a probarlos quise saber un poco mas de ellos en su configuracion y se que estos de 5 hilos estan interconectados por dentro con una terminal comun, esto indica que debe haber continuidad entre las 5 terminales del motor?? gracias....


----------



## tonga3 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hola renatofim06, no tendría drama en ayudarte, aguantame unos días, cuando tenga tiempo te cuento por este medio mas o menos lo que yo hice y vemos como lo adaptamos a tus necesidades. 

geramex , yo hasta hace poco no sabia nada de PAP y con este tutorial los entendi bastante: 

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/informacion/tutorial stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm 

(para responder mas específicamente a tu pregunta, si, si medís continuidad te van a dar todos con todos por la baja impedancia de las bobinas.) 

Saludos muchachos.


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 21, 2012)

geramex dijo:


> Hola, estoy comenzando un proyecto muy parecido pero no se mucho de motores paso a paso, tengo unos motores pap unipolares con 5 hilos, y antes de comenzar  a probarlos quise saber un poco mas de ellos en su configuracion y se que estos de 5 hilos estan interconectados por dentro con una terminal comun, esto indica que debe haber continuidad entre las 5 terminales del motor?? gracias....




Tenes suerte los unipolares son los mas faciles, tienen un cable que es el comun y despues solo le vas dando un pulso a cada uno de los otros 4 cables, podes usar un ULN2003A como buffer.


----------



## renatofim06 (Abr 22, 2012)

Hola Tonga3 , nose si podrias compartir el codigo de programacion y tu circuito rf de tu proyecto se ve muy bueno .., ya que pienso hacer algo parecido.. gracias.


----------



## tonga3 (May 6, 2012)

Hola, perdón por el retraso, acá dejo el informe, donde están los esquemas, los algoritmos de los programas y los códigos de assembler.. Espero que te sirvan. 

Saludos.


----------



## renatofim06 (May 7, 2012)

Hola tonga3, muchas gracias por publicar tu proyecto me va hacer de mucha ayuda... ,bueno no creo que sea solo a mi sino a muchos .., de nuevo gracias. Por lo leido esta bien relatado el proyecto ..


----------



## francomartin (May 11, 2012)

hola tonga3, la verdad q hiciste un muy trabajo... justamente con unos compañeros ibamos a realizar este mismo proyecto, pero se nos interponian varios problemas... pero con ese informee nos sacaste todas las dudas,, muchisimas graciaas, esta muy bien explicado todo,, felicitaciones...suerte para los proximos,,


----------



## tonga3 (May 11, 2012)

Muchas Gracias muchachos!!


----------



## gianbob (Jun 8, 2012)

hola tonga3, gracias por el aporte, va a servirme d mucho. Lo que te quería preguntar es que si se pueden usar servos o motores dc, ah y como se haría para poner una pantalla lcd en el circuito de control para que en la pantalla salga avanza retrocede gira, según el pulsador que se presione. 
Nuevamente gracias por el aporte, has sido el más específico.


----------



## tonga3 (Jun 8, 2012)

Si si, tranquilamente le podes poner motores dc lo único que tendrías que cambiar es la parte de amplificación, supongo que con un puente H andarías bien. En cuanto a ponerle un servo, tendrías que retocarlo para gire indefinidamente ya que de fábrica no giran en mas de un determinado grado. En este caso también tendrías que cambiar la etapa de amplificación. Lo que se sabe hacer, es usar un motor de dc para la propulsión y un servo para manejar la dirección. 

En cuanto a la pantalla lcd, claro que es posible, tendrías que evitar programar en assembler y pasarte a un C por ejemplo, donde es mas amigable manejar lcd ya que tenes librerías. 

Saludos gianbob


----------



## gianbob (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola, q tal otra vez tonga3, gacias por la respuesta. 
Ah, con el motor a pasos es suficiente, no?
Una duda, si uso el HT12E Y EL HT12D ya no necesitaría pics en el carrito ni en el control? ah y si podrías poner el modo de conexión del HT12E Y HT12D  t lo agradecería.
Es q no soy tan experto en programación todavía, he visto el código y si q es extenso, fácil para mi sería cargar el programa al PIC, hacer el carro, pero me estaría engañando por q no entiendo el c´digo. Pero si voy hacer de todo pa comprenderlo.
En el pdf q subiste no está como conectas el recptor y transmisor rf a los PICS.
De que país eres?, quiero  saber el precio de los materiales en mi país
BUENO ESPERO TU RSPTA PORFAVOR.


----------



## phavlo (Jun 9, 2012)

Para las conecciones de los HT solamente pone la referencia de alguno de los dos en google y vas a encontrar muchos esquemas con esos integrados.


----------



## kishoportobelo (Jun 10, 2012)

buenos dias felicidades por tu proyecto 
fijate que estoy haciendo algo similar con el pic 16f877a pero solo se como controlar un solo motor a pasos y quisiera saver si posrias pasarme tu codigo por que mi logica en ensamblador no es tan buena aun.
soy nuevo en esto de los micros .
gracias


----------



## tonga3 (Jun 10, 2012)

gianbob dijo:


> Hola, q tal otra vez tonga3, gacias por la respuesta.
> Ah, con el motor a pasos es suficiente, no?
> Una duda, si uso el HT12E Y EL HT12D ya no necesitaría pics en el carrito ni en el control? ah y si podrías poner el modo de conexión del HT12E Y HT12D  t lo agradecería.
> Es q no soy tan experto en programación todavía, he visto el código y si q es extenso, fácil para mi sería cargar el programa al PIC, hacer el carro, pero me estaría engañando por q no entiendo el c´digo. Pero si voy hacer de todo pa comprenderlo.
> ...




Buenas! Para que se entienda, los módulos estos RF tienen una entrada (o salida) de datos que es en serie, es decir, reciben (o dan) un bit atrás de otro por el mismo canal. En este proyecto, tanto para control remoto como para el auto usé el pic para recibir (o enviar) estos datos en serie, usé el modo USART del Pic. No se si soy claro.. 

En el caso de que vos no quieras poner un pic en el transmisor, o no quieras usar el USART o por alguna otra razón, podes colocar los pulsadores a la entrada del HT12E que lo que hace es recibir en sus entradas las señales de cada pulsador y generar el código serie para enviárselo al transmisor RF. 
En el caso del auto, podés tbm poner el HT12D para hacer el proceso inverso, es decir, transformar el dato serie que te da el receptor de RF y en un dato en paralelo que tendrías disponible en las salidas del HT12D y que tendrías que enviar a entradas digitales del PIC. En el caso del control remoto si usas el codificador (HT12E) no sería necesario usar el PIC, pero en el auto si, para generar la secuencia para los motores, decidir cuando uno gire mas rápido que el otro (para que doble) o que sentido de giro darle. 

En cuanto a la conección entre el pic y los modulos es simple:
En el control el pin Tx del modulo USART a la entrada de datos del transmisor RF
En el auto el pin Rx del modulo USART a la salida de datos del receptor RF

Y en cuanto a la ultima pregunta, soy de Argentina, a mi los módulos TX-RX RF me costaron cerca de 120 pesos argentinos, pero se que se pueden conseguir mas baratos. Los motores los saque de impresoras viejas así no tuve que gastar en ellos. Y en los píc gaste 17.7 pesos argentinos (el par)





kishoportobelo dijo:


> buenos dias felicidades por tu proyecto
> fijate que estoy haciendo algo similar con el pic 16f877a pero solo se como controlar un solo motor a pasos y quisiera saver si posrias pasarme tu codigo por que mi logica en ensamblador no es tan buena aun.
> soy nuevo en esto de los micros .
> gracias



Hola viejo, si pudiste controlar un motor vas a poder controlar dos. La lógica es la misma, solo que tenés que ir intercalando las salidas para uno y después para el otro. Yo lo que hacía era poner los valores necesarios en un registro y lo hacía rotar, para un lado o para el otro dependiendo el sentido de giro, y si tenia que doblar hacía rotar uno más rápido que el otro, no se si se entiende la idea. 

Saludos


----------



## gianbob (Jun 11, 2012)

Tonga3, una última consulta, q*UE* onda con los l297 y l298 (los dos se usan para el control de un solo motor, no?), se pueden usar en vez del uln2803, si es así, como sería el modo de conexión con el pic. O solamente es para los bipolares.

*****************************************

Es un foro técnico no utilices idioma *SMS *


----------



## betomorrison (May 8, 2013)

Hola a todos, necesito que me ayuden con un proyecto, y es controlar un carrito usando radiofrecuencia pero que en este caso el control sea la pc, la idea es crear un programa en visual basic que saque datos por puerto paralelo estos mandarlos al transmisor y de ahi al receptor y que sean leidos por el pic que estara en el carrito.

Como hago para enviar los datos que tengo en el puerto paralelo mediante radiofrecuencia?
Uso el PIC16F877A
Programacion en ensamblador MPLAB
y un modulo de radiofrecuencia.


----------



## franklin jhonny (May 17, 2013)

hola este, me podrias explicar un poco mas de l modulo RF por favor pasame ejemplos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 17, 2013)

modulo receptor y trasmisor 





en las hojas de datos tienes mas datos
aqui la hoja de datos de un modelo

aqui mas datos http://www.rentron.com/rf_remote_control.htm


----------



## jlazaro (Jun 7, 2013)

Saludos:

Quisiera me puedan ayudar,les menciono, e implementando los diagramas en el Proteus y e usado el Mplab para la compilación del Código, más al momento de compilar el código, me sale error, quisiera que me puedan brindar nuevamente el código o ya el .hex, por favor

Gracias de Antemano.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2013)

el codigo esta bien,el error seguramente puede salir por falta de alguna librería


----------



## jlazaro (Jun 9, 2013)

¿De donde obtengo las librerías?

Deseo mayor información del proyecto, por otro lado, en el circuito en Proteus se trabaja con unas resistencias, las cuales no estan en el listado de materiales.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 9, 2013)

publica el error que te da y así sabemos que es lo que pasa amigo


----------

